# reading pigeon association show



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Heather won champion junior bird of the show with her red brunner pouter . her red bird was second in the color class .
I'm so proud of her for doing a great job with her birds .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thats great. Tell her great job. Its not easy wining these shows.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I can see why, the bird looks in great health and form.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

thank you all . it's a shame the bird was looking around


----------

